# Introducing our new EBT pup Ronnie :)



## LaurynandRonnie (Jun 15, 2013)

He's coming home with us this Friday (21st) and I can't wait!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, my goodness 
Cute little man


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So cute : )


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

what an absolute little darling!!! puppy broody


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he is SO cute :001_wub:


----------



## LaurynandRonnie (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks all &#128522; it's his 4th day home and we all love him soooo much!

Still getting to grips with housetraining him but we are getting there!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Aww.. soo cute! Hope he's settling in at home  x


----------

